# Oman paramedic



## Varganorb84 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello!

Does anyone work or worked in Oman? I have an opportunity to work at Sultan Quaboos University Hospital as a paramedic at the emergeency department but i don't know to much about the country and about the conditions there... So any information?

Thx!


----------



## brotherskeeper (Apr 17, 2013)

*Oman is a dream destination*

Lived in Oman for 7 years from 2003 - 2010, it's a sportsman's paradise, safe, friendly, modestly priced.  Traffic did pick up over the years.


----------

